# Internet richtig langsam wegem UMTS-Stick?



## Alice (18. Juli 2011)

Hallo.

Hab ca. eine Woche lang mit einem UMTS-Stick von O2 im Internet gesurft.

Seit heute habe ich endlich wieder normales Internet aber mit Laptop Nr. 1 kann man kaum surfen.

Mit Laptop Nr. 1
Download: ca. 2MBit
Upload: über 5MBit

Mit Laptop Nr. 2
Download: ca. 60MBit
Upload: über 5MBit

Mit meinem PC kann ich das leider nicht testen da alle Kabel zu kurz sind.

Auf allen Laptops und PCs läuft Windows 7 Ultimate 32Bit und 64Bit.

Hab schon den UMTS-Stick deinstalliert, Firewall deaktivert, Netzwerkkarte deinstalliert und neu installiert.

Was kann das sein?

Danke.


----------



## Alice (18. Juli 2011)

Hab ein etwas älteres Netzwerkkabel gefunden und an den PC angeschlossen.

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=speedtest1_18.07avbh.png

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=speedtest2_18.07urn3.png

Die Netzwerkkarte in Laptop Nr. 1 (das Probleme macht) leistet 1GB/Sek. 

Ich habe absolut keine Idee warum der das Internet so blockiert.


----------



## PC Heini (19. Juli 2011)

Grüss Dich

Überprüfe mal die gesammte Internet Konfiguration von dem Gerät. Ev ist noch was verstellt.


----------

